# Never turned wood



## Reece harmon (Apr 3, 2020)

Green as they come to turning wood but very interested in making my own call I have bought many different calls from lots of call makers but would like to kill a turkey using a call I have made just curious to what different tools I should buy I don’t mind spending money on a good set of tools I’m about to buy a bandsaw a drill press and a 10” 5 speed bench top lathe but not sure what is the best tools for a beginner that I can get the best performance out of and which ones I will need.


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't know a thing about turning calls but my advice to you is buy the best tools you can afford. Getting cheap ones is tempting I know but in my experience it never works, I always regretted it.

Maybe @Eric Rorabaugh @The100road @Bigdrowdy1 can give you some pointers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cody Hatten (Apr 3, 2020)

I like carbide tools personally. Easy to use and a low learning curve. @Tony is right don’t buy cheap. It’s worth it for good tools.


----------



## Reece harmon (Apr 4, 2020)

I have no problem buying expensive tools and I’ll definitely check out the carbide tools I guess I’m asking more of what specific tools I will need to be able to make a pot call or should I just buy a large set I was just trying to keep from buying a tool that will just sit in a drawer and not be used.


----------



## myingling (Apr 4, 2020)

I can turn any call with a round carbine cutter and a steel 1/8 parting tool and use 1/2 bowl gouge also

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 4, 2020)

I use a round and square carbide cutter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cody Hatten (Apr 4, 2020)

Round nose and straight square carbide. Small diameter. Simply Woodturning has some good ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reece harmon (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank y’all I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

